# Newb questions about gear



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Fundamental said:


> Hi I'm trying to organise a snowboarding trip for myself and a few friends. We're all complete newbs.
> Was just wondering if any of you guys could let me know exactly what gear we will be needing and somewhere we can pick it up relatively cheap. We will be renting boards and boots so it's mainly the clothing I'm after. Also anyone have any idea of a good hotel or chalet in Val D'Isere? Any help would be much appreciated.


A lot of resorts rent out gear like pants, jackets, helmets, etc. as well as the board and boots so you might want to check that out. The typical line up of gear for a boarder as listed below.

Board
Bindings
Boots
snowboarding/ski socks
if its real cold. First Layer pants and top
Snowboard pants
Snowboard Jacket
Gloves or Mitts
If its real cold : neck gator/face protector
Helmet(preferred for newbs) / beanie
Goggles
Other suggestion but not going to keep you from the hill are : _sunscreen, a snowboard tool, goggle chamois, whistle, trail map, radio/cellphone, a snack bar, cash to tip the instructor(check local customs first), tissues (runny noses suck and not everyone knows how to do a snot rocket)_


sites you can hit are
www.evogear.com
www.the-house.com
www.ebay.com
or use a google search www.google.com


P.S. if you never/evers to the sport I suggest a lesson for at least the first day.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If you aren't sure how cold natured you are, or what the temps will be when you ride.. its best to go with the 3-layers.

*Base layer* - Essential. Your base layer is usually a skin-tight layer made out of a plastic/polyester material that will wick sweat away from your skin and dry quickly. Popular brands are Underarmour coldgear, Hot chilis, layer 8, etc. It is usually a BAD idea to use a cotton base layer because it will absorb sweat and retain the liquid for the entire day, which means you'll have to endure wet, clammy clothing against your skin the entire day. Expect to pay between $20-$50 for a base layer shirt or pants.

*Mid layer *- Optional. The mid layer is used to help keep heat in, while still being 'breathable'. Polyester fleece jackets are the most common types of clothing/fabric used for the torso. Some people like to use hoodies or sweatshirts. Again, it is better to avoid cotton so that the mid layer doesn't absorb and retain any sweat or melted snow. The mid layer doesn't have to be water-resistant, but some people use their mid layers as cold weather jackets when they aren't on the slopes. 
Warm-up pants or 'track suit' pants are what are usually used for mid layers on the legs. A mid layer fleece will cost anywhere from $10-$80 depending on the brand. 

*Outer-layer/Shell *- Essential. These are the snowboarding (or skiing) pants and jackets that you'll find at a ski shop or on websites that carry snowboarding clothing. The better brands will have ratings for how waterproof the item is and how breathable the item is. See this sticky for explanations on wind/water resistance. The purpose of the shell is to keep the wind, water, and snow out. Better brands have extra features like zippers that open panels allowing more air to flow in on warmer days, extra pockets, lift pass holders, goggle compartments, built in chamois or balaclavas, etc. It is usually better to NOT buy a shell that has thermal insulation built into it so that you aren't stuck with a really hot jacket on a warm, sunny day (layer up for warmth instead).
As a beginner, you want a jacket/pant shell combination that is at least 15k waterproof with a snow skirt and fully taped seams/zippers. This is because as a beginner you will be spending a LOT of time picking yourself up out of the snow. Nothing is worse than being wet & cold on the side of a windy mountain.
Shells will cost between $50-$120 for a jacket or pair of pants. You can usually save some bucks by buying clearance from last season. 

*Gloves* - Do yourself a favor and get a decent pair of waterproof gloves with removable liners. Decent gloves will run you ~$45-$65. I wouldn't bother with the wrist guards unless you are particularly clumsy or plan to spend a lot of time at the terrain park.

*Goggles* - Perfect goggles are hard to find. Ideal goggles seal on your face low without pinching your nostrils (which is annoying when you're breathing heavily), offer good visibility and do not fog up easily (and clear quickly if they do get fogged). Get either an additional lens or additional pair of goggles so that you can swap out depending on whether you ride on a sunny day or a cloudy day. Unfortunately, you probably won't figure out what kind of goggles are best for you until you've put in a lot of time riding. Goggles cost between $40-$200+.

*Optional Gear *- 
• I would recommend a balaclava to protect your face from the elements (wind, snow, sun). $15-$40
• I would recommend a helmet to protect your head from hard slams (especially on hidden ice patches). 'snow/ski' helmets are ridiculously priced. Even a wal-mart skateboard helmet will absorb enough impact energy to protect you. $30-$180.

Backpack - handy for holding extra goggles, snacks, and a drink/drink bladder. Convenient for at least one person in your party to have one

Those are the basics. You'll figure out the rest after your first trip


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot.
Would you recommend renting pants/jackets/gloves as well as boards and boots? It would be a lot easier but I keep imagining that they would be filthy and stinky. I really couldn't handle that.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd recommend buying all of those items and boots. Rental boots work, but having your own pair is way better, comfort wise and stink wise. At least it's your own stink. Outwear deals are not too hard to come by. I'd look for items that have at least 10k waterproofing. Gore-Tex is nice, but it also costs more. Don't forget a flask for your favorite poison and a small case for your weed...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Especially in the learning phase icy days or "go for it" days the use of *padded shorts and wristguards* under the outer shell...to keep riding after you smash youl tailbone on that icy patch you missed... and keep riding.


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

Well I used to BMX so I'm used to dealing with a few falls 

Thanks for all the info guys.

Can i bug you one last time and pick your brains for a reliable tour operator/hol provider. I want something thats just all-in inc passes etc. I don't really have the time to keep pi55ing around with this person and that person.

thanks.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Fundamental said:


> Thanks a lot.
> Would you recommend renting pants/jackets/gloves as well as boards and boots? It would be a lot easier but I keep imagining that they would be filthy and stinky. I really couldn't handle that.


It depends on your budget for the trip. If you think you will have more than just this one trip over the next three years buying a lot of your own gear makes sense. If this is the only trip for the next three years or you don't think you will pick it up on a regular basis then renting makes sense. I listed a rough price range for gear.

In USD()= suggest price point
Board - 150.00- 1400.00 (300.00)
Bindings 90.00 - 350.00 (150.00)
Boots 90.00 - 400.00 (160-250.00)
snowboarding/ski socks( 15.00ea)
if its real cold. First Layer pants and top (fig 30-40.00 per piece)
Snowboard pants 80.00- 350.00 ( 150.00)
Snowboard Jacket 90- 600.00 (150.00)
Gloves or Mitts 20-120.00 ( 45.00)
If its real cold : neck gator/face protector 10.00-60.00 (25.00)
Helmet(preferred for newbs) / beanie 10.00- 300.00 (60.00)
Goggles - 20.00- 200.00 ( 40.00)
figure if you rent board boots and bindings that gear set-up will be around the 450.00-600.00

you can cut into this by looking for sales, buying used, using gear you already have. My recommendation is if you think you will keep at it longer thatn this one trip( i believe you will love it) then buy the gear and look at more of the intermediate gear as it is made better and will last longer.

If you decide on boots make sure they feel nice and snug with no pressure points.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

With snowboarding, I would buy all of the clothing, especially boots. Except for gloves, the one thing that will instantly ruin your entire day or trip are boots that don't fit well. On my last trip, one guy grabbed his roommate's boots instead of his own. They didn't fit his feet... he quit early that day and spent ~$250 on new boots that night at a shop.

Your feet need to be comfortable and warm. You will be on them all day. Even if you cheap out on all your other gear, do not cheap out on boots. Get something that is very comfortable. I lucked out and found some that fit me well for $80.


Fundamental said:


> Thanks a lot.
> Would you recommend renting pants/jackets/gloves as well as boards and boots? It would be a lot easier but I keep imagining that they would be filthy and stinky. I really couldn't handle that.


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

Good info. I have a plan now and am about to tackle the booking. Thanks a lot for the help guys.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

When I started, I bought some relatively inexpensive clothing, including a Columbia jacket. Holy crap, what a mistake. Second season I bought an expensive 686 jacket. Makes a WORLD of difference! Don't skimp on clothing.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

He'll be find as long as he sticks to brands with a good reputation (Foursquare, 686, Trilogy, etc). It doesn't have to be expensive...just pay attention to the specs and features.


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

Anothing thing to keep in mind. Donutz and Tarzan have great advice, just because something is cold-weather doesn't mean it's good for snowboarding. 

You WILL be spending time on your ass, and on the ground - the combination of heat and pressure of your body on snow WILL turn snow into water. You gotta go for brands MADE FOR waterproofing as well as thermal insulation. And there is a noticible difference below 10K waterproofing (there is a sticky'd thread about it that you should read). 

My ass would get wet with generic gloves and generic pants I had when I first bought gear. Then I bought some 5K quicksilver pants that were a LOT better made, but if I was waiting around on the snow for everyone in the group to strap in, I'd still get some moisture through. 

Staying dry is the key to staying warm. This goes double for gloves. Get good ones (aim for goretex) because of the great surface area of your fingers compared to your core, your fingers get uncomfortable VERY fast when coupled with wet exterior conditions and sweaty interior conditions.

Also, I 2nd the notion of getting firm, fitted boots (no pressure points). My comfort/stamina for a day of riding increased with better boots, and SO DID MY CONTROL when my foot wasn't moving around in the boot.


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeh been snooping around in the bargain basements on net for jackets and salopes(wtf?) but they're looking a bit sketchy tbh.
Anyone know any good sites that have branded/purpose stuff for UK delivery?

Been looking at a few individual brand sites but the stuff is either brand new season and uber expensive or just t-shits and stuff. The other sites I've seen look as sketchy as hell and seem to have only XL, XXL, or extremely luminous trippy coloured gear.

I'm not even going 'til Feb 11 and I'm already psyched to death lol.


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

hey guys,

Anyone heard of a brand called Section? Any good?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

An alternative to consider is keeping your cash layout as low as possible at the beginning of the season and saving your money for the end-of-season sales. Believe me, the deals are awesome. I bought my 686 jacket at Coastal Riders out in Guildford at end of season off the clearance rack for 60% off, and my Flow Fives at Comor for about 50% off. Yeah, it's last season's stuff but unless you're a poseur who cares?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

imho insulated sb gear vs a good layering system...ideally one and the same, but I don't recommend insulated sb stuff...consider your clothing applicable to other sports, e.g., gortex shell, with fleece and base will work for camping, backpacking, climbing, kayaking, sailing. That way you might justify getting some better gear because you will be using if for more than one season/sport


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Donutz said:


> When I started, I bought some relatively inexpensive clothing, including a Columbia jacket. Holy crap, what a mistake. Second season I bought an expensive 686 jacket. Makes a WORLD of difference! Don't skimp on clothing.


Donutz, if you bought a relatively inexpensive Columbia jacket, it was probably a knock off and not really a Columbia, or it was meant to be a day jacket, not a boarding coat. Columbia as a company has been making solid outdoor gear for a very long time. I love my Columbia coat and it keeps me dry and warm in any weather for any activity I may be doing. It was sold as a snowboarding jacket specifically, but I have used it for so much more. Any company can make cheap gear, but you'll get what you pay for in the end.


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't really plan on doing anything other than snowboarding so I'm just after a good snowboard jacket and pants. So does anyone know if the Section brand stuff is any good? Rider owned company apparently. The rider owned companies make decent stuff in BMX so I'm assuming the same is true of SB. Anyone know?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Unfortunately Fundamental, I have never heard of them. I googled it though and they look to be an older company. Not much info on them out there. Just be sure to check the waterproof rating and best of luck to you in your gear search.


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

8k waterproof pants? need to be more waterproof?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Depends on where you ride and what kind of conditions you plan on riding in. 8k in the PNW is probably not the best choice. 8k in So-Cal is probably just fine. I live in Washington and my Ripzone pants are 20k waterproof.


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Depends on where you ride and what kind of conditions you plan on riding in. 8k in the PNW is probably not the best choice. 8k in So-Cal is probably just fine. I live in Washington and my Ripzone pants are 20k waterproof.


I live in the UK. I'll be going to France. Val D'isere.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I've never ridden in France, but I have been there before. I went during the summer though, so I have no idea how the winter is. I would say get some 10k waterproof at least to be safe though.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Fundamental said:


> 8k waterproof pants? need to be more waterproof?


In my opinion, if you want something that is waterproof, then start with 15k. Nothing wrong with 10k, but I wouldn't rely on it to keep me dry if i'm sloughing through pow all day. I'm not saying that it wouldn't keep you dry... I just wouldn't put that kind of expectation on its performance.


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

hey guys back again.

been snowboarding in the chillfactor and loving it atm. can't wait to go nxt year 

Anyways got my pants jackets gloves and just wondering if anyone can give me any tips on snow boots just for getting around the resort etc

I can only find these really really ugly plastic things in my i-travels


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

I've spotted some lined ones from North Face that are very light weight and look really comfy.
U might wanna check em out.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Do you mean regular boots just to walk around in? I wear steel toed, waterproof work boots when I travel to snowy climates. They keep my feet pretty toasty


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

jesus they are all so ugly why not just make some plain black and without rubber ridges etc on top lol

fcound a pair of north face womens slip ons that look okay so far. Anyone any bad experience with slip ons?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have these








I don't think they are ugly. Besides, they are boots. They give me good traction, protect my feet and keep them dry&warm. Are you walking around or going to the club?

Women's slip ons? Are you female? Are you talking about Uggs? A guy would look pretty weird walking around in those...

There is such a thing as steel toed sneakers, but I don't know how well they will hold up when walking on snow or ice


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

no I'm male lol. Not talking about Uggs they were from The North Face
The North Face Nuptse Bootie III Fur | Cotswold Outdoor

that was before I put my glasses on and realised they had floral pattern lol

Got my eye on these after a bit of research

Sorel | Men's 1964 Premium T CVS


----------



## Hiphop (Nov 2, 2010)

hey.. I go snowboarding in Chamonix almost every year, and I try to go to Canada also, because in Chamonix, during high season, there are just way too many people and the prices are pretty damn high...
I was able to find though some cheap gear on this web site Twenga - US Price comparison site, shopping guides, user reviews, coupons... There are also some websites that are specialised in snow boarding gear, but they only put their brand, which is pretty annoying... 
I wear helly hansen, they have some good jackets, and I can assure you that snow does not come up my sleeves...
And I also think investing in boots is really important... you want something that your feet are stable in... its like skiing, if you dont feel well in them,you wont snow board as well..

Anyways i hope this helped... have a great day


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys

Anyone know where I can get replacement lenses for bollé goggles?


thanks


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I would suggest you try the manufacturer direct. Probably your best bet.


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

tried it. No dice. just a list of outlets.

Might have to go out and do actual real world looking/shopping for this. uggggh.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

...or you could call them up on the phone?


Fundamental said:


> tried it. No dice. just a list of outlets.
> 
> Might have to go out and do actual real world looking/shopping for this. uggggh.


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

Got my Sorels and got to test them out in -10 in UK. Toasty and dry as you like 

Anyone know of any good anti-fog stuff for goggles with optical inserts and some stuff I can wash my jacket with to get it as wp as can be before I set off?

I've heard nikwax is ok.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Cat crap is a popular brand of anti-fog lens cleaner. Personally, I have only ever gotten average results using it. Use the paste instead of the spray.

What is an optical insert? Nikwax can be found at your local REI



Fundamental said:


> Got my Sorels and got to test them out in -10 in UK. Toasty and dry as you like
> 
> Anyone know of any good anti-fog stuff for goggles with optical inserts and some stuff I can wash my jacket with to get it as wp as can be before I set off?
> 
> I've heard nikwax is ok.


----------



## Fundamental (Aug 25, 2010)

Can you recommend anything other than cat crap?

I'm blind without my glasses but I can't wear contacts as my eyes are sensitive and I hear OTG goggles fog up a lot.

Optical inserts are purpose build for goggles to match my prescription.

Nikwax the best bet?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't have a reccomendation for anti-fog products for goggles. If your goggles are double-paned, then they should do just fine clearing the fog themselves when you get moving.

If your jacket is new and has a waterproof rating, then there is no need to use Nikwax.

Nikwax is supposed to help replenish what little bit of the waterproof coating that washing your shell in laundry detergent removes.

I don't wash my snowboarding shells very often because I usually only take 2 trips a year.

Both of my jackets have been washed once in 2 years of riding. (roughly once every 10-15 days of riding)


----------

